# 2001 740i navigation disc



## tiajunia (Feb 22, 2009)

I just purchased a 2001 740i, and it didn't have the navigation disc with it. I was wanting to know what disc would be compatiable with it. What part number would it need to get for the disc that would work? Does anyone have one for sale, or know where I can purchase one at. Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*nav disc*

where do you reside...what part of the country?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

She shows South Carolina in her profile.

Hope I am gender correct, since Tia does mean Aunt.....

jake


----------



## NRG1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think you are going to need "Map 7", this will be the SouthEast disc. I just bought a 2000 740i and it came with "Map 2"(Cali and Neveda). I bought a "Map 7" disc on eBay for about $40 shipped. when you go to buy one, be sure to get the most recent edition. You will be able to tell by numbers like this, 2006.3 or 2008.2. The first 4 numbers represent the year, and I have no idea what the second number would be besides edition in that year.


----------

